# Current Bike Light Deals!



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Everyone likes a good deal so if you see one on a bike light please post it here. Please make sure to add a link so anyone interested can quickly check to see if the deal is still current! Also feel free to ask questions about any light listed. I'll start.
Mole

*Ravemen LR800*: Very nice little 800 lumen bar flood light (*$37.79*). https://www.merlincycles.com/ravemen-lr800p-usb-rechargeable-front-light-155959.html

*Moon Meteor Storm Pro*: 2000 lumen programmable beam/intensity bar light with wired remote (*$73.50*). https://www.merlincycles.com/moon-meteor-storm-pro-rechargeable-front-bike-light-2019-95012.html

*Cateye AMPP 800*: Another high quality 800 lumen bar flood light (*$48.82*). https://www.wiggle.com/cateye-ampp-800-front-light/


----------



## Outbound (Aug 23, 2017)

We are having a subtle COVID sale at Outbound till probably mid to late April 2020.

*Trail Edition*- Designed specifically for bar mounted lighting. ($185) https://www.outboundlighting.com/product/focal-series-trail-edition/

*Hangover* - Designed specifically for helmet mounting ($125)
https://www.outboundlighting.com/product/hangover/

*Downhill Package* - The beast ($360)
https://www.outboundlighting.com/product/downhill-bike-lighting/


----------



## blaklabl (Mar 14, 2011)

Outbound said:


> We are having a subtle COVID sale at Outbound till probably mid to late April 2020.
> 
> *Trail Edition*- Designed specifically for bar mounted lighting. ($185) https://www.outboundlighting.com/product/focal-series-trail-edition/
> 
> ...


This deal is of interest to me as Arizona night-riding season approaches....


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

*Niterider Lumina 1800 $96.00*



Don't know how long this one will last! When I punched in the BAYAREA40 discount code for the Lumina 1800 it showed $96.00 with free shipping. Good deal IMO.
Mole

https://shop.sportsbasement.com/products/lumina-dual-1800?variant=29841755799624

***Lots of other lighting, cycling, and sports deals @ 40% off on that site FYI***


----------



## Outbound (Aug 23, 2017)

MRMOLE said:


> Don't know how long this one will last! When I punched in the BAYAREA40 discount code for the Lumina 1800 it showed $96.00 with free shipping. Good deal IMO.
> Mole
> 
> https://shop.sportsbasement.com/products/lumina-dual-1800?variant=29841755799624
> ...


Hell even I'm getting one. Always like getting deals on competitor lights to tear down.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Outbound said:


> Hell even I'm getting one. Always like getting deals on competitor lights to tear down.


I'm very curious what the Guru of beam patterns thinks of that Lumina. Lesser Lumina's never seemed to be able to satisfy my needs very well but I liked the 1800. 
Mole


----------



## Outbound (Aug 23, 2017)

MRMOLE said:


> I'm very curious what the Guru of beam patterns thinks of that Lumina. Lesser Lumina's never seemed to be able to satisfy my needs very well but I liked the 1800.
> Mole


Yea weird that after we came around harping how important a smooth consistent beam pattern that they threw out a quick fix to put a frosted fluted lens on front? 

I know the peak intensity dropped a lot on the 1200 when they put the lens on (as expected) and the color temperature was still very bluish.

I'm more interested in the weights, form factor, mounting, etc. of the 1800 compared to some uh... interesting stuff... we have in the pipeline.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

FWIW, I just hit the link that MRM provided and it seems they are sold out of the 1800.


----------



## bcriverjunky (Jul 8, 2014)

https://www.brandscycle.com/product-list/accessories-1109/lighting-1130/?&sort=reviews&rb_av=instore 25% off lights with code HAPPYLIGHT25 some restrictions...


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

*25% off Gloworm Sale*



Action-LED-Lights has Gloworm lights currently 25% off using BEATCOVID discount code at checkout. 
Mole

https://www.action-led-lights.com/collections/gloworm-lights


----------



## Outbound (Aug 23, 2017)

MRMOLE said:


> Don't know how long this one will last! When I punched in the BAYAREA40 discount code for the Lumina 1800 it showed $96.00 with free shipping. Good deal IMO.
> Mole
> 
> https://shop.sportsbasement.com/products/lumina-dual-1800?variant=29841755799624
> ...


Seems my order got canceled and refunded through these guys. Boo.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Outbound said:


> Seems my order got canceled and refunded through these guys. Boo.


Too bad, I figured you may have gotten the last one since they did take it off the site after I saw your first post. I guess I was lucky that I got all the things I ordered (at least it looks like they've all shipped). If it makes you feel any better knowing your not alone having your order cancelled here's a link to the thread where I first saw the sale info. 
Mole

https://forums.mtbr.com/where-best-deals/sports-basement-40%25-off-1133867.html


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

MRMOLE said:


> Everyone likes a good deal so if you see one on a bike light please post it here. Please make sure to add a link so anyone interested can quickly check to see if the deal is still current! Also feel free to ask questions about any light listed. I'll start.
> Mole
> 
> *Ravemen LR800*: Very nice little 800 lumen bar flood light (*$37.79*). https://www.merlincycles.com/ravemen-lr800p-usb-rechargeable-front-light-155959.html


Wondering why the price was so low on these I had to take a better look at these on the Merlin link you provided. Two things I don't like about this lamp ( according to the Merlin ad ); one, it's only using a 2200mAh battery and second, it's using only a Cree XP-G2 LED. That said I don't think the claimed "800 lumen" on high is possible. .....Hmmm..._.Looking at the LR800P on the Raveman home site they claim it's using an XM-L2 and using a 2600mAh battery._ Maybe that's why Merlin is selling these so cheap. Either they are selling another version or they screwed up their own ad. Anyway, if the Merlin version are actually using XML2's and the better battery then a nice deal on a commuter type light. Still, I wouldn't buy one from them without confirmation on the type of battery / emitter.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Cat-man-do said:


> Wondering why the price was so low on these I had to take a better look at these on the Merlin link you provided. Two things I don't like about this lamp ( according to the Merlin ad ); one, it's only using a 2200mAh battery and second, it's using only a Cree XP-G2 LED. That said I don't think the claimed "800 lumen" on high is possible. .....Hmmm..._.Looking at the LR800P on the Raveman home site they claim it's using an XM-L2 and using a 2600mAh battery._ Maybe that's why Merlin is selling these so cheap. Either they are selling another version or they screwed up their own ad. Anyway, if the Merlin version are actually using XML2's and the better battery then a nice deal on a commuter type light. Still, I wouldn't buy one from them without confirmation on the type of battery / emitter.


Hey Cat,
The specs. were listed the same way when I purchased my LR800 from Merlin but I think they just screwed up by using the LR500 #'s. The light is a very good performer but different from other Ravemen lights as it's just an elliptical beam with no real cutoff. With the elliptical beam and side mounted mode button I'm guessing the light was designed as an under bar light. This is the first light I experimented running with a powerbank and it works very well that way though running it in high will drain both the internal battery and powerbank. Without an external battery runtimes are pretty short (1.2/1.9hrs. for high/med.).
Mole


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

*REI members deals*

Got an email today saying REI is having a sale. I basically only looked at the section having to do with lights. Most of the stuff offered is either from Bontrager or Cateye. Thought it worth mentioning. Not sure if the stores are open yet but I'm sure they are still doing mail order. I have a members card so maybe the sale prices are only for members. Can't say for sure..


----------



## Outbound (Aug 23, 2017)

Our sale will be ending April 30th (tomorrow), I anticipate potentially being out of stock again for a few weeks by mid-May.

Getting all loaded up on inventory so hopefully we won't run out of stock this fall!


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

I've not used either of these two Cateye lights so am not sure how great of a value they are compared to other offerings but they've gotten good reviews and I almost never see them on sale (these are the best sale prices I've seen) so thought I'd post this for anyone looking for a Cateye AMPP 1100 or 800.
Mole

https://www.merlincycles.com/cateye-ampp-1100-usb-rechargeable-front-light-162366.html
https://road.cc/content/review/268557-cateye-ampp-1100-front-light

https://www.merlincycles.com/cateye-ampp-800-usb-rechargeable-front-light-155965.html
https://road.cc/content/review/267987-cateye-ampp-800-front-light


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

*Light & Motion 20% site wide Labor Day Sale*



Save a few bucks if your looking for anything from Light & Motion.
Mole

https://lightandmotion.com/


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

*25% off Niterider lights*


Good time of the year to resurrect this thread! Unfortunately the new Lumina Max lights don't seem to be included in the sale but aren't expected to be released till after the beginning of the year anyway.
Mole

https://www.westernbikeworks.com/search?sale=nite25w&ecn=2199bc05be4bb860ab532f017ec98247&ln=16411190&ctpc=4kr3m34hx&utm_source=WesternBikeworks.com+List&utm_campaign=26b60e7ac9-WBW_112320_PVT_1116DOORW_OFFG101W_KASK16B&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_b3086437d5-26b60e7ac9-70605145


----------



## Outbound (Aug 23, 2017)

Can I put our stuff on this thread? Ha.

Running our BF sale till Cyber Monday and not a second after. We are already so slammed with orders it's insane.

www.outboundlighting.com


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Outbound said:


> Can I put our stuff on this thread? Ha.
> 
> Running our BF sale till Cyber Monday and not a second after. We are already so slammed with orders it's insane.
> 
> www.outboundlighting.com


Thanks for posting this but get back to work, we want our lights!
Mole


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

*Olight Bike lights and flashlights*



Recently Olinght started selling some of the self-contained Magicshine lights that they rebranded. BF sale prices look pretty good!

RN1500 (SST40, 5000mAh 21700 battery, usb C charge and discharge): $55.97

RN400: $20.97

Allty 2000: $89.97

Mole

https://www.olightstore.com/bike-lights.html


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2019)

Gloworm will also be doing a 2020 BF sale so watch for the announcement. I've confirmed with Gloworm and Jim @Action LED https://www.action-led-lights.com/

Edit: It's official - code is "BF2020" though Monday.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

*20% off marked price for Ravemen and Cygolite @ Bikesmith (Free shipping in US)*



Most of these lights were marked down a little already so some pretty good deals if your looking for something from either Ravemen or Cygolite.
$92 for a PR1600, $69 for a PR1200, $56 for a CR1000 and so on (discount applied when you add item to cart).
Mole

https://www.thebikesmiths.com/collections/lights-all


----------



## arc (Sep 9, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Gloworm will also be doing a 2020 BF sale so watch for the announcement. I've confirmed with Gloworm and Jim @Action LED https://www.action-led-lights.com/
> 
> Edit: It's official - code is "BF2020" though Monday.


Action also introduced free shipping for Canadians.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

I stumbled across this light on Aliexpress last night that looks almost too good to be true. Labeled as a Ravemen N900 that looks like what we see as the LR series. Other than the 100 extra lumen rating the only difference in specifications I see is the emitter is listed as an XP-L instead of the XM-L we get in the LR800. The LR800 I tested was a great little elliptical flood. It's only real shortcoming was limited runtimes but the N900 lists battery extension (charge on the fly) as one of its features along with all the other features listed for the LR ravemens. $23.90 with free shipping to the US (Ebay seller also so there was a little tax added) would make this a far better deal than the Amazon Ceco 1000 for bar use. Don't know if it's ligit or not but I ordered one and along with the Magicshine RN900 I have coming will be comparing these two to the Ceco as lower cost alternatives for reliable good performing budget lights. 
Mole

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/10000289607205.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.7.7abd1d9com7SWR


----------



## nurider (Oct 29, 2019)

MRMOLE said:


> I stumbled across this light on Aliexpress last night that looks almost too good to be true. Labeled as a Ravemen N900 that looks like what we see as the LR series. Other than the 100 extra lumen rating the only difference in specifications I see is the emitter is listed as an XP-L instead of the XM-L we get in the LR800. The LR800 I tested was a great little elliptical flood. It's only real shortcoming was limited runtimes but the N900 lists battery extension (charge on the fly) as one of its features along with all the other features listed for the LR ravemens. $23.90 with free shipping to the US (Ebay seller also so there was a little tax added) would make this a far better deal than the Amazon Ceco 1000 for bar use. Don't know if it's ligit or not but I ordered one and along with the Magicshine RN900 I have coming will be comparing these two to the Ceco as lower cost alternatives for reliable good performing budget lights.
> Mole
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/10000289607205.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.7.7abd1d9com7SWR


I lost my CatEye gVolt50 last week, really loved that light. But seems not available right now. So looking for alternatives...

Does that light dazzle oncoming car drivers? I like to get one similar to the gVolt50, good light power on the road, but not in the sky.

I like a AliEx design and size, but it doesn't say anything about beam shape. Since it can can be mounted upside down I presume it's not car dazzle safe. Yes?

Any alternative suggested?


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

nurider said:


> I lost my CatEye gVolt50 last week, really loved that light. But seems not available right now. So looking for alternatives...
> 
> Does that light dazzle oncoming car drivers? I like to get one similar to the gVolt50, good light power on the road, but not in the sky.
> 
> ...


This light uses a elliptical optic so the beam is oval shaped. I consider it a reduced glare light but Ravemens PR and CR series lights are probably more what your looking for beam wise. Pictures below show the road beam of my PR900 and my LR800 (same as N900?). 
Mole


----------



## Cicch95 (Apr 6, 2016)

MRMOLE said:


> I stumbled across this light on Aliexpress last night that looks almost too good to be true. Labeled as a Ravemen N900 that looks like what we see as the LR series. Other than the 100 extra lumen rating the only difference in specifications I see is the emitter is listed as an XP-L instead of the XM-L we get in the LR800. The LR800 I tested was a great little elliptical flood. It's only real shortcoming was limited runtimes but the N900 lists battery extension (charge on the fly) as one of its features along with all the other features listed for the LR ravemens. $23.90 with free shipping to the US (Ebay seller also so there was a little tax added) would make this a far better deal than the Amazon Ceco 1000 for bar use. Don't know if it's ligit or not but I ordered one and along with the Magicshine RN900 I have coming will be comparing these two to the Ceco as lower cost alternatives for reliable good performing budget lights.
> Mole
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/10000289607205.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.7.7abd1d9com7SWR


Thanks for the tip Mole. I ordered one....I'll see it next year! I will compare it to my Ceco F1000 and the original Yindings.

-Rick


----------



## bcriverjunky (Jul 8, 2014)

Need a Lux meter? Shopping


----------



## phantoj (Jul 7, 2009)

MRMOLE said:


> I stumbled across this light on Aliexpress last night that looks almost too good to be true. Labeled as a Ravemen N900 that looks like what we see as the LR series. Other than the 100 extra lumen rating the only difference in specifications I see is the emitter is listed as an XP-L instead of the XM-L we get in the LR800. The LR800 I tested was a great little elliptical flood. It's only real shortcoming was limited runtimes but the N900 lists battery extension (charge on the fly) as one of its features along with all the other features listed for the LR ravemens. $23.90 with free shipping to the US (Ebay seller also so there was a little tax added) would make this a far better deal than the Amazon Ceco 1000 for bar use. Don't know if it's ligit or not but I ordered one and along with the Magicshine RN900 I have coming will be comparing these two to the Ceco as lower cost alternatives for reliable good performing budget lights.
> Mole
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/10000289607205.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.7.7abd1d9com7SWR


Looks like this Ravemen N900 has just disappeared from aliexpress. Weird, yesterday there were at least four sellers offering the N900 and the little one (N500?) and today it has vanished.

What's the deal with aliexpress, and why would something disappear like that?

And when are we getting that ~1000-lumen cheap light comparo you've been teasing...?!?


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

phantoj said:


> Looks like this Ravemen N900 has just disappeared from aliexpress. Weird, yesterday there were at least four sellers offering the N900 and the little one (N500?) and today it has vanished.
> 
> What's the deal with aliexpress, and why would something disappear like that?
> 
> And when are we getting that ~1000-lumen cheap light comparo you've been teasing...?!?


Thanks for the update. Too bad, that was an excellent deal but bargains come and go quickly on the Chinese sites. As far as the 1000 lumen comparo goes I have all the lights but am physically unable to road test them. I had a hard crash on 12/21 and broke a rib and the scapula bone on my left shoulder. Luckily it doesn't look like any surgery will we necessary but it may be a while before they give me the OK to ride my bike again. If you have any specific questions I'll be happy to answer them if I can. 
Mole


----------



## phantoj (Jul 7, 2009)

Hope you heal quickly.

No questions about the lights, I just enjoy reading your reviews and seeing your opinions.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

MRMOLE said:


> Thanks for the update. Too bad, that was an excellent deal but bargains come and go quickly on the Chinese sites. As far as the 1000 lumen comparo goes I have all the lights but am physically unable to road test them. I had a hard crash on 12/21 and broke a rib and the scapula bone on my left shoulder. Luckily it doesn't look like any surgery will we necessary but it may be a while before they give me the OK to ride my bike again. If you have any specific questions I'll be happy to answer them if I can.
> Mole


The reference to the Ravemen N900 I found interesting. No doubt this is the Chinese version ( clone of one of the Ravemen lights ) I found the light being sold on this website. The website uses Malaysian currency. Converting the listed price ( RM159.42 is = $39.43 USD ) standard shipping for overseas ~ $0.50

Unfortunately this particular website gives no written description of the product. No way to know what emitter is being used or if it includes a wired remote button like the regular Ravemen lights. Buyer beware.

MRM...hope you are feeling better.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Cat-man-do said:


> The reference to the Ravemen N900 I found interesting. No doubt this is the Chinese version ( clone of one of the Ravemen lights ) I found the light being sold on this website. The website uses Malaysian currency. Converting the listed price ( RM159.42 is = $39.43 USD ) standard shipping for overseas ~ $0.50
> 
> Unfortunately this particular website gives no written description of the product. No way to know what emitter is being used or if it includes a wired remote button like the regular Ravemen lights. Buyer beware.
> 
> MRM...hope you are feeling better.


Having both a LR800 and N900 my guess is the N900 is a Ravemen produced product. Looking the N900 over with a magnifying glass I can detect no physical differences other than the labeling. Identical mode button appearance/color/feel/functioning and UI program + mount and special features (runtime extension and wired usb remote compatible (not included on the N900 or any LR series lights)) and official lookingd packaging with non-english verbage support my feeling that the N900 is just a Ravemen product not marketed in the US. There are some performance differences but nothing that would seem improbable considering the lights use different emitters other than the flash mode being considerably weaker on the N900. Both lights perform well though but I'll definitely ask Bob about the N900 the next time we communicate.

5 weeks tomorrow since my crash so all the scabs are gone and most of the pain. 9 days to my next DR. appointment and am hoping they will let me start to put a little weight on the injured arm which would at least make my trainer comfortable enough to add to walking as a cardio option.
Mole


----------



## phantoj (Jul 7, 2009)

Just got my N900 today, can't wait to try it on the trails. The Ceco F1000 sure seems brighter, guess that's because it's more of a spot.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

phantoj said:


> Just got my N900 today, can't wait to try it on the trails. The Ceco F1000 sure seems brighter, guess that's because it's more of a spot.


Exactly, all other things being equal a wider spread beam will always be less intense (appear dimmer) though in this case the Ceco also has a higher overall output too. Beam pattern is really what defines these two lights with the wider coverage of the N900 making it a much better bar light (IMO) and the more focused, throwier Ceco being a better helmet choice. I'd love to be amle to give my first hand opinion on how these lights work together but can only speculate as the Doctor says 6 more weeks off the bike (unless I get a beach cruiser that keeps all the weight off my arms) so looking forward to hearing what you think!
Mole


----------



## Cicch95 (Apr 6, 2016)

MRMOLE said:


> Exactly, all other things being equal a wider spread beam will always be less intense (appear dimmer) though in this case the Ceco also has a higher overall output too. Beam pattern is really what defines these two lights with the wider coverage of the N900 making it a much better bar light (IMO) and the more focused, throwier Ceco being a better helmet choice. I'd love to be amle to give my first hand opinion on how these lights work together but can only speculate as the Doctor says 6 more weeks off the bike (unless I get a beach cruiser that keeps all the weight off my arms) so looking forward to hearing what you think!
> Mole


The biggest problem with the Ceco in my opinion is that if you put it on anything but low, the battery does not last long at all. It is adequate on low for trail riding, but not in comparison to the N900 on high or the Yindings on low. The N900 will last around 1 1/2 hrs on high, without using a charger while you use it...with the extended time from a charger, the Ceco cannot compare.


----------



## phantoj (Jul 7, 2009)

I took my first night ride in forever... was probably not ideal because it was solo, around 20 degrees and the trails were snow-covered, snowy trails not being something I've ridden much if at all.

Anyway, I had the N900 on the bars hooked up to a 10,000 mAh power pack that I got for $8.50 in an Amazon lightning deal: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07X64THC5/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

On the helmet, a Ceco F1000. I rode pretty slow, averaging just under 7 mph. I was nervous about slipping on a rock and winding up injured and alone in subfreezing temps.

I think I had the Ceco on medium or maybe medium-high. I dropped it to low for one of the climbs and up to high for a descent. It gave a good amount of light and I think at medium or med-high it was a good match for the N900.

I left the N900 on high the whole time. My elapsed time for the ride was 1:48 and I only had the lights off for a minute or so. My power pack dropped from 100% to 67% remaining. I think the N900 was drawing most of its power from the power pack. I was able to run it for quite a while, maybe an hour or so with the power pack unhooked when I got home.

By the end of the ride, the Ceco was doing the warning flash to say that it was almost dead. When I drove home, I had a hard time adjusting to the dim halogens on my truck, lol.

So overall, the lights produced enough light for me to ride by without much issue. Charge-through on the N900 worked well. Battery life on the Ceco is a little iffy; I think I'd be happier with a helmet light with external battery or at least a replaceable battery.

Also it was a lot of fun, very quiet in the woods with snow on the ground and no wind.


----------



## Cicch95 (Apr 6, 2016)

phantoj said:


> Anyway, I had the N900 on the bars hooked up to a 10,000 mAh power pack that I got for $8.50 in an Amazon lightning deal: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07X64THC5/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Good review. Pretty much the same as I found on these lights. How did you carry the power pack?


----------



## phantoj (Jul 7, 2009)

I have a tube and tire levers strapped to the top tube with a Granite Designs strap. I used that strap to hold the power pack next to the tube. Didn't take a photo of it, sorry.


----------



## phantoj (Jul 7, 2009)

Ride again last night, here is a pic of the setup:









Early in the ride I noticed the N900 wasn't blinking red because the USB had come out. I removed one loop around the top tube and reinserted and it worked fine for the rest of the ride. Well, I did have a minor fall when my tire slipped on the snow and the light got knocked off. But I reinserted it in the mount and all was good.

I rode for about 2:30 total time in 15-12 deg F weather. Kept the Ceco on low most of the time which ended up being overly conservative.

My battery pack was at about 55% when I finished. When I charged the lights, the N900 went solid green after only a few minutes. So it seems it was able to run on high entirely off the power pack without depleting the internal battery at all.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Great posts guys! They've been keeping me entertained vicariously while I finish up my crash recovery. The N900 is almost identical to my LR800 so I'm not expecting any surprises when I do get a chance to ride with it. The LR800 was the first light I experimented with using a remote battery/powerbank so I've enjoyed hearing you guys have had the same positive experience with that feature. Curious what you think of the mode button (feel, ease of use) since your probably using heavy gloves from looking at the shots that have been posted? Too bad the great deal on the N900 didn't last longer but deals come and go and glad for those who were able to take advantage of it! The Ceco deal is constant though but not as good IMO mostly because of the runtime limitations you guys noted. I have been testing a new small torch (Sofirn SC31 Pro) that shows a lot of promise. Output is actually very adjustable but seems to work best in the turbo mode. Runtimes are even shorter than the Ceco but battery is easily replaceable if you don't mind tending to that hourly. Compared to the Ceco it makes quite a bit more output, has a much nicer UI and mode button, and is cheaper so it qualifies as a cheap light. You still have to put up with the typical torch mounting issues but with its 100g total weight I expect it will work acceptably with the higher mounting of typical torch helmet mounts if you don't have a helmet that works well just strapping the torch to. Have to wait till I'm back on the bike again to see how it really works but hopefully that won't be too long!
Mole


----------



## Cicch95 (Apr 6, 2016)

MRMOLE said:


> . Curious what you think of the mode button (feel, ease of use) since your probably using heavy gloves from looking at the shots that have been posted?
> Mole


The N900 button seems to be easy to us, even with a glove on.


----------



## phantoj (Jul 7, 2009)

So I only have the N900 and the Ceco. The N900 I just leave on the whole time, but I might check to make sure it's on high.

I think it's easy to slide a gloved thumb along the smooth side of the Ravemen and feel when you hit the raised, grippy button. The Ceco has a raised blank panel about an inch in front of the mode button and I've pushed there thinking it was a button. But operating a helmet light is always going to be harder than operating a bar light, so it's a bad comparison.

I think I'm going to get that Sofirn helmet light. I like the idea of being able to tote a replaceable battery. Plus if I get a second set of lights, I can ride with my kids.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Thanks for the feed back on the N900's power/mode button guys. I'll be posting more info on that Sofirn torch (SC31 Pro) in my "Self-contained" thread when I can get to ride with it so here's a link.
Mole

SELF-CONTAINED A to Z


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

*Magicshine Monteer lightheads now sold separately*

I'd seen the lighthead only option available on the US website for some of the older MS lights but noticed yeaterday they also have all the stamdard round plug Monteer heads listed there now. Considering how highly these lights rated it's nice to have this option for those of us who already have appropriate batteries and anyone wanting to put together a high performance light set using aftermarket battery options. There is also a sitewide discount code currently (GEAR10) that saves you a little extra. The included link is for the 3500 lumen head (best deal for a helmet light) but it will also get you to the accessory section where all the heads are listed along with mounts (garmin options or Gopro adapters) since no accessories come with the separate heads.
Mole

Monteer 3500S light head ONLY, 3500 lumens max. No battery nor Mount


----------



## phantoj (Jul 7, 2009)

Serfas True 1000 Road Headlight – White


-For Sales and Service Text (707) 285-9196 Anytime! -The best prices guaranteed 100% of the time! -Always genuine new in box product under warranty!-Text our daily deal hotline to get our latest gr…




bikecloset.com





^ this looks like it could be a pretty cool helmet light. I don't know about the weight. I think it uses a larger battery. But I like that it's replaceable.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

phantoj said:


> Serfas True 1000 Road Headlight – White
> 
> 
> -For Sales and Service Text (707) 285-9196 Anytime! -The best prices guaranteed 100% of the time! -Always genuine new in box product under warranty!-Text our daily deal hotline to get our latest gr…
> ...


The current (2020) example of this light is listed as a 1100 so I'm guessing this is new old stock. It looks like it's also usb-C which is good but Amazon pictures show it uses the typical for Serfas/Moon positive and negative @ one end 18650 cell so replacement will be considerably more expensive and harder to find. Weight is listed as 124g so as long as the beam is fairly focused it shoudl make a good helmet light.
Mole


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

*Westernbikeworks Niterider sale*

Looks like about 25% off Niterider lights through 4/15.
Mole

Search Results: - WesternBikeworks.com


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Olight RN3500 (Magicshine Monteer 3500)

Oliight has given the Magicshine Monteer 3500 an AKA designation, their new RN3500. Specifications and retail price appear to be the same as the Magicshine version but with Olight's frequent sales they may be a better place to shop for this light with the initial offering being 159.99 + I've seen discounts up to 40% at Olight before so who knows for the future. If the RN3500 is as I suspect just a rebranded Monteer 3500 you won't be getting much of a bar light because of its fairly narrow beam but as a helmet light it's a good performance match for the excellent Gloworm XS. The 3500 actually starts out with quite a noticeable power (lumen + max lux) advantage over the XS for the first 20 or so minutes but fades to within 10% (higher then lower) to the end of its high mode runtime. Both weight about the same and run quite well off high capacity helmet appropriate 2 cell batteries. The MS/Olight draws quite a bit more current initially but at similar output levels is more efficient so could potentiall have longer runtimes with higher capacity batteries. Also if you already have appropriate batteries the US Magicshine site has lighthead only options for all the Monteer lights + currently a 10% discount so the 3500 version would only be about $81. These lights aren't necessarily cheap but I consider them to be very good values considering quality and performance.
Mole

RN 3500

Monteer 3500S light head ONLY, 3500 lumens max. No battery nor Mount


----------



## juergenor (Mar 30, 2004)

MRMOLE said:


> Olight RN3500 (Magicshine Monteer 3500)
> 
> Oliight has given the Magicshine Monteer 3500 an AKA designation, their new RN3500. Specifications and retail price appear to be the same as the Magicshine version but with Olight's frequent sales they may be a better place to shop for this light with the initial offering being 159.99 + I've seen discounts up to 40% at Olight before so who knows for the future. If the RN3500 is as I suspect just a rebranded Monteer 3500 you won't be getting much of a bar light because of its fairly narrow beam but as a helmet light it's a good performance match for the excellent Gloworm XS. The 3500 actually starts out with quite a noticeable power (lumen + max lux) advantage over the XS for the first 20 or so minutes but fades to within 10% (higher then lower) to the end of its high mode runtime. Both weight about the same and run quite well off high capacity helmet appropriate 2 cell batteries. The MS/Olight draws quite a bit more current initially but at similar output levels is more efficient so could potentiall have longer runtimes with higher capacity batteries. Also if you already have appropriate batteries the US Magicshine site has lighthead only options for all the Monteer lights + currently a 10% discount so the 3500 version would only be about $81. These lights aren't necessarily cheap but I consider them to be very good values considering quality and performance.
> Mole
> ...


Thanks - great post.

Quick question - the RN3500 reduces its output after 20 minutes due to thermal reasons?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

juergenor said:


> Thanks - great post.
> 
> Quick question - the RN3500 reduces its output after 20 minutes due to thermal reasons?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Magicshine Monteer 3500 Review

Above Monteer 3500 link contains an output chart in the original post for you to refer to. A couple of things I noticed when doing the output testing was at any point I tried if I held a cold pack against the lighthead it would increase the readings but nowhere near the amount the light's output had degraded overall, so yes thermal issues are partly responsible. The other thing I found is that if you turn the light off and immediately on again it returns to near turn on output levels so it appears to me that the light is not just thermally regulated but has a regulation program that reduces the output automatically to a safer thermal level and/or to a level where the current draw allows reasonable runtimes from the included 5200mAh battery. Of course this is just my guess (formulated from output testing and lights reaction to described situations) of what's going on but an accurate description of how my light actually performed.
Mole


----------



## doughboyr6 (Aug 26, 2020)

may I ask/suggest if this post can be sticked up top as the deals are constantly changing and updated/ it would be nice to have this not get lost. thanks


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

*Cygolite Ranger 1200 sale on Amazon ($79.52)*

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07W867P25/ref=pe_27541520_580694710_em_1p_4_lm

Don't see these on sale very often. Almost 30% off retail! Large battery capacity and long runtimes + wide smooth beam coverage and excellent output and output consistency.
Mole


----------



## Iwan (Jul 18, 2007)

Noticed that Extreme Lights are offering good deals and free shipping on their lights.









Extreme Lights - Award Winning Bicycle Lights


Award Winning Mountain Bike Lights. 100% Money Back Customer Satisfaction Guarantee. 1 Year Warranty. Free Shipping in the USA. Knowledgeable 100% Human Real Customer Support.




extreme-lights.com


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Cygolite Ranger 1400 33% off on Amazon. Currently listed for $86.46 this is the lowest price I've seen on this light.
Mole

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07W72VRQS/ref=pe_27541520_581865430_em_1p_2_lm

I've watched this light all day and the price is constantly changing so possible it may go down again if current price ($94) doesn't work for you! (8:23 PM)


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Ravemen PR1200 & 1600 on sale. Sales from this vendor are usually fairly short duration so not sure how long it will last.
Mole

Ravemen PR1200 Front Light [PR1200] at WesternBikeworks










Ravemen PR1600 Front Light [PR1600] at WesternBikeworks


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

More/Newest Ravemeen deals from Westernbikeworks!
Mole


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

High Quality LED Bike Lights from Gloworm and Gemini
Mole


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Olight is having a flash sale 7/26 and a couple of their rebranded Magicshine lights will be available at bargain prices.










RN 3500 (Monteer 3500) full kit for $100 is an awesome deal if your looking for a helmet light. As a bar light I consider the beam a little too narrow but focused beam provides exceptional throw. Magicshine makes a helmet mount if you want to retain the garmin style mounting but comes with a Gopro adapter if you already have that compatibility option with your helmet.

RN 3500










Good, solid, high performance, long runtimes and easy to live with light combo for 40% off!!!

Mole


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Got an email notifying me the Olight sale started tonight. It only lasts for a few days and I'd hate to see anyone miss out if your interested in one of the sale lights!
Mole


----------



## juergenor (Mar 30, 2004)

Also there is an extra $15 coupon for a new account (new email) so I ordered my light for $85 - great price for the light with battery.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

juergenor said:


> Also there is an extra $15 coupon for a new account (new email) so I ordered my light for $85 - great price for the light with battery.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Awesome! Can't wait to hear how you like it.
Mole


----------



## zapotec (Jul 21, 2020)

Albeit no significant cut, here's some active codes for $10 off when shopping in Magicshine store.

discount code :
*MA8YQX04FGNJ*


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

*Astrolux BL02*

Astrolux® BL02 XPG-3 1200lm 5Modes Dual Distance Beam Bike Light USB Rechargeable Flashlight 5000mAh Power Bank Waterproof Front Light for Electric Bike Scooter










I've only had this light for a few days but long enough to tell it's legit and not a POS light. Performance and quality appear far above the asking price!
Mole


----------



## zapotec (Jul 21, 2020)

*CatEye AMPP1100 price off*
_current posted date : 2021/08/02_

Currently, *Pro Bike Kit have CatEye AMPP 1100 for $77,* for anyone interested.









Cateye AMPP 1000 Front Light


Buy Cateye AMPP 1000 Front Light here at ProBikeKit USA. We have great prices on bikes, components and clothing, as well as free delivery available!




www.probikekit.com





Usually floating around between $90 〜 $110. I got mine for $93 when buying this light, so I think this price cut is quite a fair deal.

This light well received by Pinkbike in ridden and tested handlebar lights as best budget light, for who wants to check the nitty gritty of this light.

As a bonus, this light is compatible with generic micro-USB plug wired remote such from Ravemen or Gaciron. All modes are fully controllable with as said remote.

I already have remote from Ravemen PR1200, but just in case anyone need it, it's also available as separate purchase.








Ravemen ARB01 Wired Remote Button


Wired Remote Button 1. Compatible with all of RAVEMEN front lights. 2. To change the brightness levels safely without releasing the grip during riding. 3. Outer jacket is made of TPE, sturdy and durable.




cyclexp.com


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Olight has another flash sale going on from the 23rd to the 27th. RN1200 + Seeme 30 for $43.45. You can just get the headlight separately but will only save $1.50 so the combo is the best option (IMO).
Mole

RN 1200 Bundle


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

For you L&M fans the picture says it all!
Mole


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Action-LED-Lights early Black Friday sale. Only lasts through the 12th for Gloworm G2 lights. Opportunity for us to get an early shot at Gloworm's BF sale prices in case of supply issues later in the month!
Mole


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Got another email from Action-LED-Lights. Now thru the 26th 20% off Gloworm products.
Mole


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

@MRMOLE is there a code for that? is it the same EARLYBLACKFRIDAY code?


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Mole


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

derp. I was trying to apply the coupon to a G1 item. that's why it didn't work.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

mack_turtle said:


> derp. I was trying to apply the coupon to a G1 item. that's why it didn't work.


I was on the Jenson USA site today and they have 20% off a single full priced item + a large selection of G1 Gloworm lights.
Mole


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Gloworm has 20% off an item now, *BLKFRDY2021. *Not just G2 items.


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

mack_turtle said:


> Gloworm has 20% off an item now, *BLKFRDY2021. *Not just G2 items.


Cheers. 
Just ordered another Alpha!


----------



## wayold (Nov 25, 2017)

Best Black Friday deals I've seen so far (other than the 20% off Gloworm deal above):

10% off all Outbound Lighting products
20% or more off Magicshine products. This varies by site with different deals on Magicshine.us and Magicshine.com. Best I've found so is $79 for the 3000 lumen MJ-902s on Magicshine.com using the BLACK10 coupon code (44% off). Most other items are around 30% off.
Also the Olight deal on the (Monteer) RN 3500 for $100 reported by MRMOLE above is back.

EDIT: The deal on the MJ-902S was apparently a price mistake or else only valid for a day. It's back up to only 30% off like the rest of the lights now.


----------



## doughboyr6 (Aug 26, 2020)

@MRMOLE I bought a RN1500 a while back as a bar light and love it; but I still find myself wanting a bit more. Without having to spend a lot; the Monteer 3500 is on sale soon. I was thinking of getting that as a bar light; but I know your other review said it is more of a thrower. Will it still be an upgrade over the 1500 in terms of spread? I already have a NR micro 900 on the helmet. I was going to keep the RN1500 as a back up/spare or throw it on my helmet if I move fwd on the Monteer 3500. What do you think of the 3500 to replace the 1500 in terms of flood/bar light?


----------



## Kirsa (Jul 5, 2011)

Any deals in EU?
Magicshine 5000s on .de site is still quite expensive.


----------



## doughboyr6 (Aug 26, 2020)

doughboyr6 said:


> @MRMOLE I bought a RN1500 a while back as a bar light and love it; but I still find myself wanting a bit more. Without having to spend a lot; the Monteer 3500 is on sale soon. I was thinking of getting that as a bar light; but I know your other review said it is more of a thrower. Will it still be an upgrade over the 1500 in terms of spread? I already have a NR micro 900 on the helmet. I was going to keep the RN1500 as a back up/spare or throw it on my helmet if I move fwd on the Monteer 3500. What do you think of the 3500 to replace the 1500 in terms of flood/bar light?


I just took a peak and the RN3000 or Ray 2600 are also acceptable bar options but perhaps less trail oriented (which is probably ok). Between the Monteer 3500, RN 3000 and Ray 2600. which may be the best flood bar light? Does anyone know if the colour temp of these lights are about the same as the other RN series? I like the RN1500 colour a lot.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

wayold said:


> Best Black Friday deals I've seen so far (other than the 20% off Gloworm deal above):
> 
> 10% off all Outbound Lighting products
> 20% or more off Magicshine products. This varies by site with different deals on Magicshine.us and Magicshine.com. Best I've found so is $79 for the 3000 lumen MJ-902s on Magicshine.com using the BLACK10 coupon code (44% off). Most other items are around 30% off.
> Also the Olight deal on the (Monteer) RN 3500 for $100 reported by MRMOLE above is back.


Ordered the Outbound. 

Thanks.


----------



## wayold (Nov 25, 2017)

doughboyr6 said:


> I just took a peak and the RN3000 or Ray 2600 are also acceptable bar options but perhaps less trail oriented (which is probably ok). Between the Monteer 3500, RN 3000 and Ray 2600. which may be the best flood bar light? Does anyone know if the colour temp of these lights are about the same as the other RN series? I like the RN1500 colour a lot.


I only have one of these lights and no calibrated colorimeter, but using the Light Meter app on my phone and shining some lights against a white wall I get the Ray 2600 at 5600-5700K while for reference my (quite cold looking) Niterider Lumina 850 gives a reading of 6700K. Not really quantitative, but while I wouldn't call the output of the 2600 particularly warm - maybe neutral to cool - it doesn't have any of the harsh bluish cast of the Niterider.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

doughboyr6 said:


> I just took a peak and the RN3000 or Ray 2600 are also acceptable bar options but perhaps less trail oriented (which is probably ok). Between the Monteer 3500, RN 3000 and Ray 2600. which may be the best flood bar light? Does anyone know if the colour temp of these lights are about the same as the other RN series? I like the RN1500 colour a lot.


It's been a while since I tried the Monteer 3500 on the bars but I just now was shining it on the wall compared to the RN1500 and the RN covered a significantly wider area. Monteer is a great helmet spot but I think Magicshine should sell it with a helmet mount instead of the bar mount because of its beam width. Wish I could give you some first hand info on the Ray2600 or RN3000 but haven't tried either of those lights. I'm sure both will be better bar floods than your RN1500. Because of the optics I'm "guessing" the RAY may have the better beam pattern but for output and runtime the RN3000 looks like it's superior. Here's some info. I got from road.cc you might find interesting.









You can scroll through the linked comparison chart and see some beam shots and results from other lights they have tested.
https://lights.road.cc/index-wide.php

From the chart it looks like the RN is the clear winner but I worry it may have too much foreground glare. My eyes are fairly glare sensitive and even with my RN1500 the high mode can be a bit too much. RN3000's optics look similar to the RN1500 so would be a concern for me so I though I should mention this (again just speculating on this). Hope this helps!
Mole


----------



## doughboyr6 (Aug 26, 2020)

I think you guys have sold me on the Ray 2600. there are a few convenience factors I appreciate over the 3000. Size being one of them. But the up/down buttons seems nice and the remote should I use it is a nice touch too.. I'm gonna order off the .com site instead of .ca or even .us. 

Can anyone confirm if the Ray2600 can be mounted upside down? I did that with my RN1500 once and I hated it. The light was bleeding into the sky and just wasted. I suppose because of that glare lens thing. I think the Ray would be ok no?


----------



## wayold (Nov 25, 2017)

doughboyr6 said:


> Can anyone confirm if the Ray2600 can be mounted upside down? I did that with my RN1500 once and I hated it. The light was bleeding into the sky and just wasted. I suppose because of that glare lens thing. I think the Ray would be ok no?


I don't think the Ray would be a good choice to mount upside down. The left "HI" beam is symmetric when I rotate the light and would work inverted, but the broader "dipped" right beam definitely points down a few degrees (or has a cutoff in the upper portion of the beam which amounts to the same thing). When I rotate the light the dipped beam definitely moves above horizontal and would probably be unacceptable. I'd look for a light where all the outputs were symmetric if I wanted to mount it upside down.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

doughboyr6 said:


> Can anyone confirm if the Ray2600 can be mounted upside down? I did that with my RN1500 once and I hated it. The light was bleeding into the sky and just wasted. I suppose because of that glare lens thing. I think the Ray would be ok no?


I'm curious about that too (hopefully Wayold will enlighten us). I've been wanting to try one of these but think I will order from the US site (quicker delivery?) unless Aliexpress has a much better Black Friday deal on the China marketed DA 2500. 
Mole


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

wayold said:


> I don't think the Ray would be a good choice to mount upside down. The left "HI" beam is symmetric when I rotate the light and would work inverted, but the broader "dipped" right beam definitely points down a few degrees (or has a cutoff in the upper portion of the beam which amounts to the same thing). When I rotate the light the dipped beam definitely moves above horizontal and would probably be unacceptable. I'd look for a light where all the outputs were symmetric if I wanted to mount it upside down.


Thanks! Interesting every one seems to have their own version of blended beam multi-emitter lights. I prefer Glworm's fully symmetrical spot+elliptical layout but the Ray setup should work fine for me as long as running in the blended mode doesn't flood the foreground with too much light.
Mole


----------



## wayold (Nov 25, 2017)

This should probably go in a different thread, but since you guys asked...

Here's a quick measurement of vertical beam distribution for the Ray 2600. I'm not really equipped to do a full review of the light (and the Sweet Cyclists have a fine one up already). But I did just put the light on a chair and aim it at a target 1m away. Using an old lux meter I just got off Ebay (who knows how accurate) I did a quick series of measurements in the lateral center of the beam at different heights for the left and right beams individually:









There was no cooling and the output was probably not constant during my measurements. Initial measurement of both beams combined is roughly the sum of the two individual outputs shown, but by the time I was ready to do write down the data the light had warmed enough that the output was starting to drop, so I didn't bother including that data.

Regardless, you can see that the dipped beam is peaked about 20 cm lower than the HI beam (or about 12 degrees). The combined beam peak was about 12 cm below center (or about 7 degrees).


----------



## wayold (Nov 25, 2017)

Another update: If you sign up for an account Olight is offering an extra $15 off orders over $99, dropping their RN 3500 price to $85. I really don't need a big helmet light, but at that price I'm tempted.

Also Magicshine is now offering $125 gift cards for $100. This along with the 30% off Black Friday prices makes for some pretty good deals (RN 3000 <$100, MJ-906s for $119, Monteer 8000 for $238, etc.) Sadly, I have more lights than I need right now (largely due to the pernicious influence of this forum), so I don't think I can take advantage of this.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

My find for the day was a MS RN3000 on Aliexpres. With all the discounts only $81.73 so couldn't pass it up for that amount. Only drawback I could see compared to ordering it from one of the MS sites is estimated delivery not till 1/6/22.
Mole

94.8US $ 21% OFF|Magicshine RN 3000 USB C Rechargeable 3000 lumens Multi Functional Bicycle Bike Headlight for Urban Riding|Bicycle Light| - AliExpress


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

MRMOLE said:


> My find for the day was a MS RN3000 on Aliexpres. With all the discounts only $81.73 so couldn't pass it up for that amount. Only drawback I could see compared to ordering it from one of the MS sites is estimated delivery not till 1/6/22.
> Mole
> 
> 94.8US $ 21% OFF|Magicshine RN 3000 USB C Rechargeable 3000 lumens Multi Functional Bicycle Bike Headlight for Urban Riding|Bicycle Light| - AliExpress


He has a good deal on the RN900 too!


----------



## wayold (Nov 25, 2017)

One last update on the RN 3500 deal from Olight. TopCashBack.com now gives 12% back on Olight purchases, making it $75 - and they're throwing in an RN 180 tail light (same as the Magicshine SeeMe 180). 

This probably doesn't effect anyone else, but if you have a Chase Freedom Flex card they're offering 5-9% off Paypal purchases this quarter. That brings it down to $68. I really don't need this light, but at that price I couldn't stop myself. I hate this forum sometimes...


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

wayold said:


> One last update on the RN 3500 deal from Olight. TopCashBack.com now gives 12% back on Olight purchases, making it $75 - and they're throwing in an RN 180 tail light (same as the Magicshine SeeMe 180).
> 
> This probably doesn't effect anyone else, but if you have a Chase Freedom Flex card they're offering 5-9% off Paypal purchases this quarter. That brings it down to $68. I really don't need this light, but at that price I couldn't stop myself. I hate this forum sometimes...


I just bought one for the 99 price w/ the tail light. It arrived today, very small and seems well built. Bright as well w/ what seems to be good coverage. Boy it gets hot tho and that was minimal use inside testing it out. Going on a night ride tmrw will let you know my impressions. I'm not much of a light reviewer but do own lots of other lights so I can give you a good impression of what it is based on the other lights I own which others own on this thread as well. Will report back. Did I mention the light head is really small for 5 LED's. Hmmm cool tho.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Thrilled to have some other MTBR members sharing their opinions on this light. Looking forward to hearing what you think!!!
Mole


----------



## wayold (Nov 25, 2017)

mb323323 said:


> I just bought one for the 99 price w/ the tail light. It arrived today, very small and seems well built. Bright as well w/ what seems to be good coverage. Boy it gets hot tho and that was minimal use inside testing it out...


Don't we kinda want it to get hot? Barring any radical difference in efficiency a given amount of lumens is going to generate a certain amount of heat. It has to go somewhere and I'd much rather that somewhere be the case (and the radiator fins) where it can be dissipated to the environment rather than trapped near the die resulting in a throttled down output. I have other lights that do that.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Monteer/RN 3500 might overheat if it wasn't regulated to automatically degrade down to just over 2500 lumens where it runs at a stable level (with air flow) in 80° ambient temperatures. Even at regular prices the light is an excellent bargain for someone looking for a high performance helmet thrower. Competes closely with my G1 Gloworm XS in lumen output and throw @ its stabilized level and out performs the XS for the first 30min. of its runtime.
Mole

Magicshine Monteer 3500 Review


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

25% discount on all Light & Motion Bike and Dive lights 12/9 - 12/14. Discount Code "HAPPYHOLIDAYS25"
Mole


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Anyone know anything about this Olight model? Shows it's a rebranded Magicshine but not familiar with any currrent MS lights this is similar to. Magnetic charging, very good claimed cd/throw values but 160ish grams is a little on the heavy side for helmet use, reasonable runtime claims for its 1800 lumen rating and 5000mAh battery so thinking it may have good output consistency. I'd get one to try out but am a little unsure about it mounting interface (doesn't apprear to have the garmin style mount).
Mole


----------



## bcriverjunky (Jul 8, 2014)

I would be all over that light if it wasn't for the mounting. I have a small fortune in GoPro style mounts. OLIGHT Official Store


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

bcriverjunky said:


> I would be all over that light if it wasn't for the mounting. I have a small fortune in GoPro style mounts. OLIGHT Official Store


I'm going to see what I can find out about the mounting. It looks kind of like one of the older MS designs and it was possible to get Garmin adapters for those lights and hopefully this new Olight 1800 too.
Mole


----------



## bcriverjunky (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm still keeping it in mind. I prefer single bulb style lights like this. The simple three position switch and three hour run time (medium) is nice.


----------



## wayold (Nov 25, 2017)

I almost wish I needed more lights (which I decidedly do not). Olight has a 'spin to win' feature for the next couple of days. I've been idly trying it and got a $50 off $200 coupon that I just can't use.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

*Magicshine DA (AKA Ray) 2500, $62.96*

Not sure how long this sale price will last but was able to order one of these earlier today.
Mole

62.96US $ 65% OFF|Magicshine Bike Light Headlight Bicycle Handlebar Front Lamp MTB Rode Cycling USB Rechargeable Flashlight 2500 Lumens LED|Bicycle Light| - AliExpress


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

*March 14 - 20 All Light & Motion bike lights 40% off!*

Better than most "Black Friday" deals for all of you Light & Motion fans.
Mole


Discount code: DAYLIGHT40

Bike


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Lots of Gloworm/Nightrider/Knog lights on sale for 40ish percent off + free shipping to the US on orders over $100 at Wiggle. Link below.

Front Lights | wiggle.com


----------



## wayold (Nov 25, 2017)

MRMOLE said:


> Lots of Gloworm/Nightrider/Knog lights on sale for 40ish percent off + free shipping to the US on orders over $100 at Wiggle. Link below.
> 
> Front Lights | wiggle.com


Remarkably the deal is even better than that. At Wiggle's parent store Chain Reaction Cycles they have a coupon for an extra $20 off any purchase of clearance items over $150 using the code CLEAR2022. Gloworm lights are on the clearance list, making for some pretty crazy deals. X2 Adventure for about $130 (need to find a $3 dollar filler on the clearance list for this to work - I used a headset spacer they had for $3.50) or the larger XS light sets for $154/$163 depending on which size battery you get (no filler needed for these ones).

I don't need another light, but these are significantly better than Black Friday prices and pretty tempting.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

wayold said:


> Remarkably the deal is even better than that. At Wiggle's parent store Chain Reaction Cycles they have a coupon for an extra $20 off any purchase of clearance items over $150 using the code CLEAR2022. Gloworm lights are on the clearance list, making for some pretty crazy deals. X2 Adventure for about $130 (need to find a $3 dollar filler on the clearance list for this to work - I used a headset spacer they had for $3.50) or the larger XS light sets for $154/$163 depending on which size battery you get (no filler needed for these ones).
> 
> I don't need another light, but these are significantly better than Black Friday prices and pretty tempting.


linx are handy: gloworm | Chain Reaction


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Chain Reaction site also lists Gloworm accessories if you need fillers to qualify for shipping or coupon discounts.
Mole


----------



## wayold (Nov 25, 2017)

Maybe action-led saw the other sales and is trying to get in on the act. These are open box and refurbs and still not as good as the Wiggle/CRC deals on new lights. It does make me wonder, though, if everybody is dumping the current generation of Gloworm lights in anticipation of new models.


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

Thats a great deal on Gloworm. CRC aren't listing gloworm if shipping to NZ. Trying to resist the wiggle deal but I'm not strong...


----------



## Outbound (Aug 23, 2017)

FYI lights and motion is also running another 30% off sale for another two weeks. It seems rumors are true that they are pulling out of the bike light market. Have stopped making posts about stuff, didn’t show up to sea otter (despite literally being right down the street) and having constant large sales that they didn’t used to do before.


----------



## Outbound (Aug 23, 2017)

Double post


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

I have been running a cheapo BT40S-ish light on the bars for like 7 years. The output seems to have been fading and the optics melted a bit. I didn't really notice how dim it was until I accidentally left my main light, an older Gloworm X2 1500, at home and had to run a $0.99 eBay special I had as a spare. Needless to say, I couldn't resist the Gloworm deal. I ordered the 1700 lumen G1 X2 from CRC over the weekend. I might keep my older X2 on my helmet, since it has the wired remote, and run the new one on the bars. I'll have to play around with it though once it arrives.


----------



## andy2667 (9 mo ago)

wayold said:


> Remarkably the deal is even better than that. At Wiggle's parent store Chain Reaction Cycles they have a coupon for an extra $20 off any purchase of clearance items over $150 using the code CLEAR2022. Gloworm lights are on the clearance list, making for some pretty crazy deals. X2 Adventure for about $130 (need to find a $3 dollar filler on the clearance list for this to work - I used a headset spacer they had for $3.50) or the larger XS light sets for $154/$163 depending on which size battery you get (no filler needed for these ones).
> 
> I don't need another light, but these are significantly better than Black Friday prices and pretty tempting.


Yes, it is a very good deal. When I bought mine, the CLEAR2022 code gives UK$10 off from the price for any purchase above UK$75. Free shipping for a purchase of UK$100 or more. Please note that the displayed price includes VAT. For shipping outside UK, 18% VAT will be deduced.

That is, now UK$ 115 for a set of Gloworm X2 Adv, UK$125 for a set of XS Adv, and UK$ 139 for a set of XS. Free shipping world wide.


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

I got my new Gloworm X2 the other day. One thing I didn't think about was the charger only came with a UK style plug. Oh well. I was able to charge the battery with another charger I have, so not a big deal. I can get an adapter if necessary.


----------



## wayold (Nov 25, 2017)

The CRC/WIggle Gloworm deal is dying, but not quite dead. Prices have increased significantly on the X2 Adventure and XSV light sets. Good deals remain on the XS, XS Adventure light sets and on some light heads.

Edit: The slow death of a great deal continues. No more deals on the X2 or XS light sets. Only the G1 Alpha lightsets and the G2 light heads are still discounted (though the XSV light head is as cheap as it's ever been - $127, or $107 if you can find a $23 filler from the CLEAR 2022 list).


----------



## powdertrax (Oct 10, 2014)

Years ago myself and several friends went out and spent at least $400 on the Light and Motion ARC Li-ion light only to have my battery die, and the battery replacement cost was another $300+. My buddy also had the ARC light but his quit working and he replaced it with a much cheaper NightRyder. We went for a ride and his $80 NightRyder out performed my ARC and let’s just say I was p****d.

A few weeks later we were talking about another night ride, but before we went I purchased two Streamlight Polytac flashlights for $80 on Amazon and attached them to my helmet with Velcro. Those two flashlights out performed my old ARC, on the hill climbs I would reach back and turn one of them off and on the DH both on.


----------



## wayold (Nov 25, 2017)

The CRC/Wiggle deal on Gloworm lights is basically dead - with one HUGE exception. The G2.0 battery packs are marked way down - particularly the larger 10,000 mAh size. Makes me wish I'd picked up a light head while they were on sale.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

*Westernbikeworks light sale*
Some pretty good deals on select lights IMO. No more Gloworm deals but I spotted a couple of very good Ravemen and Lezyne lights I've tested and others worth taking a look at. FYI As usual their sales don't last long.
Mole

Lezyne Micro Drive 1300XL: $54.99 (Free Ship)
https://www.westernbikeworks.com/product/lezyne-macro-drive-1300xl-front-light

Ravemen PR1200: $53.97 (Free Ship)
Ravemen PR1200 Front Light [PR1200] at WesternBikeworks

Headlights Cycling Products - WesternBikeworks


----------



## Bassmantweed (Nov 10, 2019)

MRMOLE said:


> Everyone likes a good deal so if you see one on a bike light please post it here.


Didn't read this whole thread but all i could think of was Mike Tyson - Everyone has a plan until they get punched in the mouth. 

Seriously though dont skimp on lights youll regret it...


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

*SPICY LIGHT & MOTION DEALS!*

25% off is on all bike lights on top of any discounts.
Mole

Bike


----------



## Outbound (Aug 23, 2017)

L&M is pulling out from the bike light market entirely, and focusing on professional camera equipment, so expect to see even more clearance sales from them, just good luck getting any support later on I'm guessing though they may still support it, probably worth asking.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Outbound said:


> L&M is pulling out from the bike light market entirely, and focusing on professional camera equipment, so expect to see even more clearance sales from them, just good luck getting any support later on I'm guessing though they may still support it, probably worth asking.


Maybe a good time for existing owners to stock up on batteries (for those with compatible lights) since L&M use proprietary connectors. 
Mole


----------



## LaXCarp (Jul 19, 2008)

I'd love to get the outbound set up but dont want to wait for the black friday sale since the night season is primo currently here in Pisgah.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

LaXCarp said:


> I'd love to get the outbound set up but dont want to wait for the black friday sale since the night season is primo currently here in Pisgah.


Is waiting for a seasonal discount worthwhile? If you have a current system to hold you over maybe but certainly not if waiting would make you miss out on even a couple of rides (IMO). Another thing to consider with Outbound lights (and the upcoming holidays) is possible availability issues.
Mole


----------



## LaXCarp (Jul 19, 2008)

MRMOLE said:


> Is waiting for a seasonal discount worthwhile? If you have a current system to hold you over maybe but certainly not if waiting would make you miss out on even a couple of rides (IMO). Another thing to consider with Outbound lights (and the upcoming holidays) is possible availability issues.
> Mole


I'm just borrowing a friend's until an enticing deal is available, because yes, financial constraints exist in my life.


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

A battery ? but does anybody know where I can get the 4 cell 21700 pack that was available last year. I can't find it anywhere now.

Thx


----------



## Outbound (Aug 23, 2017)

MRMOLE said:


> Is waiting for a seasonal discount worthwhile? If you have a current system to hold you over maybe but certainly not if waiting would make you miss out on even a couple of rides (IMO). Another thing to consider with Outbound lights (and the upcoming holidays) is possible availability issues.
> Mole


Looking like due to an issue with our pcb boards supplier ( not our assembler in AZ) they had to scrap an entire run of 3000 hangover boards, putting us 3 weeks behind, so most definitely going to be out of stock in a week or less. 🤬


----------



## wayold (Nov 25, 2017)

mb323323 said:


> A battery ? but does anybody know where I can get the 4 cell 21700 pack that was available last year. I can't find it anywhere now.
> 
> Thx


Did you mean this one from Ebay? This fits a standard 5.5/2.1mm plug.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

25% off G1 Gloworm lights @ Action-LED-Lights. They just have Alpha's and X2 adventure kits available but these are compatible with your older batteries and have the longer throw LED's.
Mole

High Quality LED Bike Lights from Gloworm and Gemini


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

mb323323 said:


> A battery ? but does anybody know where I can get the 4 cell 21700 pack that was available last year. I can't find it anywhere now.
> 
> Thx


Magics shine sells this battery pack

Sent from my SM-S908W using Tapatalk


----------



## bloodsexmagik (Jan 10, 2016)

Outbound said:


> L&M is pulling out from the bike light market entirely, and focusing on professional camera equipment, so expect to see even more clearance sales from them, just good luck getting any support later on I'm guessing though they may still support it, probably worth asking.
> 
> Looking like due to an issue with our pcb boards supplier ( not our assembler in AZ) they had to scrap an entire run of 3000 hangover boards, putting us 3 weeks behind, so most definitely going to be out of stock in a week or less. 🤬


Haha, if this was subtle marketing then fair play as I just ordered a set I had been thinking about/lurking in my basket for a week now.


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

wayold said:


> Did you mean this one from Ebay? This fits a standard 5.5/2.1mm plug.


That's it! Thx Way Old.


----------



## Outbound (Aug 23, 2017)

bloodsexmagik said:


> Haha, if this was subtle marketing then fair play as I just ordered a set I had been thinking about/lurking in my basket for a week now.


I wish it was subtle marketing, ha. We lose far more money when we are out of stock then we make threatening we’ll be out of stock. 😂


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

I have the original XS/X2 Combo, work great!

wish I had the wireless remote... 


MRMOLE said:


> 25% off G1 Gloworm lights @ Action-LED-Lights. They just have Alpha's and X2 adventure kits available but these are compatible with your older batteries and have the longer throw LED's.
> Mole
> 
> High Quality LED Bike Lights from Gloworm and Gemini


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

patski said:


> I have the original XS/X2 Combo, work great!
> 
> wish I had the wireless remote...


Generally I'm a little iffy as to whether I like remotes. The Gloworm wireless is fantastic and the best I've tried. 
Few others have been able to figure a stable way to attach the remote switch and end up being more of a PITA to use compared to the mode button on the light body (????).
Mole


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

The OG Gloworm has a wired remote, mounts easy and works great but there are two, one on helmet and one on bars.







MRMOLE said:


> Generally I'm a little iffy as to whether I like remotes. The Gloworm wireless is fantastic and the best I've tried.
> Few others have been able to figure a stable way to attach the remote switch and end up being more of a PITA to use compared to the mode button on the light body (????).
> Mole
> 
> ...


----------



## Outbound (Aug 23, 2017)

I'm not one to advertise competitor deals, but the Seca Race was the only light that made me go back to the drawing board when I was developing the original lights, and still is pretty good for an external battery lamp. 

L&M looks to be trying to REALLY blow this out, up to 60% off on it now: 









Seca Race


Description Seca Race builds on the world's most popular trail light family in a cost-effective solution that is reliable, durable, and features trail optimized beam pattern that is unmatched in the market. Robust waterproof construction, custom optics, enhanced firmware, and GoPro mount...




lightandmotion.com


----------



## wayold (Nov 25, 2017)

A really nutty deal on the Gloworm XSV is back on at Wiggle. It's just on the lighthead not the whole system, but at $97 shipped it's great if you have an extra Gloworm compatible battery around. It's perfect if you stocked up on super cheap Gloworm batteries from Wiggle/CRC this past summer, but I gather that newer PD power banks capable of sourcing over 40W may work as well. 

At this price I was tempted to buy a couple, but with all the great sales on bike gear now and coming up I restrained myself and only snagged one.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

Nice! 

Also great deal, the X2 G1 *lightset *for $102, 2 cell battery and wireless remote: X2 1700 Lightset (G1.0)

Alpha lightset for $67: Gloworm | wiggle.com



wayold said:


> A really nutty deal on the Gloworm XSV is back on at Wiggle. It's just on the lighthead not the whole system, but at $97 shipped it's great if you have an extra Gloworm compatible battery around. It's perfect if you stocked up on super cheap Gloworm batteries from Wiggle/CRC this past summer, but I gather that newer PD power banks capable of sourcing over 40W may work as well.


----------



## tbgallant (Oct 15, 2013)

@patski @wayold Thanks for the heads up guys, I'm considering the XSV or the X2. The X2 being a full set is attractive, but I also have lots of 18650 batteries around and would be happy to build my own pack(s). Does anybody know if this is reasonably easy from a wiring point of view. Is the plug into the XSV something I can buy somewhere? I'm thinking for a light like this, I don't need super high discharge batteries, so really any 2 cell pack should work just fine?

Thanks!

Tim


----------



## tbgallant (Oct 15, 2013)

Did some more digging, looks to be just a USB-C connection, great! I'm going to pull the trigger on the XSV. Cheers


----------



## klatekin (Oct 13, 2017)

Wish I had jumped on the Gloworm batteries deal earlier this year


----------



## phantoj (Jul 7, 2009)

patski said:


> Nice!
> 
> Also great deal, the X2 G1 *lightset *for $102, 2 cell battery and wireless remote: X2 1700 Lightset (G1.0)
> 
> Alpha lightset for $67: Gloworm | wiggle.com


X2 vs Alpha for helmet light? I have Outbound Trail on the bars and ride in the woods mostly in the winter, about 2 hrs max ride length.

Big advantage of X2 is the "fuel gauge" on battery and higher lumens (but same size battery so shorter life on high)?
Alpha is a little lighter and of course quite a bit cheaper.


----------



## wayold (Nov 25, 2017)

tbgallant said:


> Did some more digging, looks to be just a USB-C connection, great! I'm going to pull the trigger on the XSV. Cheers


Be careful, I know the 1st generation Gloworm batteries won't work. There may be some kind of sensing or handshaking between the head and battery pack. Also be sure you can source a lot of current. I think the XSV draws 5A or thereabouts. That's why another poster emphasized using newer PD powerbanks capable of delivering 40-45W.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

phantoj said:


> X2 vs Alpha for helmet light? I have Outbound Trail on the bars and ride in the woods mostly in the winter, about 2 hrs max ride length.
> 
> Big advantage of X2 is the "fuel gauge" on battery and higher lumens (but same size battery so shorter life on high)?
> Alpha is a little lighter and of course quite a bit cheaper.


Max LUX/throw distance for the Alpha and X2 are about the same (spot optics) with the X2's extra lumen output giving a wider beam (bc of XM-L vs. XPG emitter characteristics). Alpha only requires about 60% of the X2's current draw though so depends on whether you value runtime over beam width. Alpha should give you 2hrs. @ max but X2 will have to be run at a lower than maximum output (which is easily adjustable) for your longest rides.
Mole


----------



## wayold (Nov 25, 2017)

Well, the Alpha is already sold out. Plenty of X2 1700's still in stock (57), a decent number of X2 (G2.0) lightheads (22) and a dwindling number (13) of XSV lightheads. Those are the only really noteworthy deals at the moment (~50% off). Their prices on other Gloworm stuff aren't particularly great right now, but do seem to fluctuate a lot week by week.


----------



## whynotpedal12 (2 mo ago)

wayold said:


> Did you mean this one from Ebay? This fits a standard 5.5/2.1mm plug.


Would this work well for my MagicShine 8000s V2?


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

whynotpedal12 said:


> Would this work well for my MagicShine 8000s V2?


Absolutely, same capacity + about 150g weight savings!
Mole


----------



## whynotpedal12 (2 mo ago)

MRMOLE said:


> Absolutely, same capacity + about 150g weight savings!
> Mole


That seems like a no brainer with some of the bad reviews that I've seen about their battery, even though I just bought the light and their battery, just for a backup and I could use it for my G1 glowworms. Thanks


----------



## Outbound (Aug 23, 2017)

Just FYI we’ll be kicking off our Black Friday sales a little early because I’m tired of answering the dozen emails a day asking when the sale starts, if can make special exceptions, if can buy now, use it, return it, buy again during the sale, And get refunded the difference. 🙄

should see stuff live on the site either late tonight or early tomorrow.

Biggest deal will be $40 off the Evo DH package.


----------



## LaXCarp (Jul 19, 2008)

MRMOLE said:


> Is waiting for a seasonal discount worthwhile? If you have a current system to hold you over maybe but certainly not if waiting would make you miss out on even a couple of rides (IMO). Another thing to consider with Outbound lights (and the upcoming holidays) is possible availability issues.
> Mole


You were right more or less, fairly pointless to wait a month for $13/$25 off for their black friday sale event.


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

Our "Early Black Friday Sale" just kicked off today. 
Select Lights, Batteries and Accessories On Sale NOW!








BLACK FRIDAY SALE


Our Early BLACK FRIDAY SALE is NOW! SAVE 25% on selected items (below), for limited time, while supplies last. Use Code BK2022 at checkout to apply the discount.




www.action-led-lights.com


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

I got a 40% off VIP code from gloworm for the G1.0 series lights. Which I don't really need....but...


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

znomit said:


> *I got a 40% off VIP code from gloworm for the G1.0 series lights*. Which I don't really need....but...


I was going to ask you where you got the 40% discount code from. Just got finished checking my email. Seems if you ever bought anything from *ActionLED* you are on their email mailing list. I got the same offer.


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

Cat-man-do said:


> I was going to ask you where you got the 40% discount code from. Just got finished checking my email. Seems if you ever bought anything from *ActionLED* you are on their email mailing list. I got the same offer.


It's a shame they don't offer light head only, have plenty of batteries. 
Still wavering on this...


----------



## wayold (Nov 25, 2017)

An update on the Gloworm lighthead deals from Wiggle/CRC. I received my XSV and I'm happy with it (especially at the price), but be aware that what's being sold is ONLY the lightnead, not the whole kit minus the battery that you get when you order a lighthead from Gloworm or Action LED. So no cables, no mounts, no extra lenses, no nothing. This is OK if you've already ordered another full Gloworm light kit as the extensive spares included are enough to equip a 2nd bare lighthead, but you'll either need this or another source of lots of miscellaneous hardware to get the bare lighthead actually working on a bike.

In my case I bought a full X2 kit, then a 10000mAh Gloworm battery, then a bare XSV light head and so ended up with a working XSV for something under 40% of MSRP, but this only works for me because of my earlier purchase of the full X2 kit. I just want to make sure any others going this route know what to expect.


----------



## tbgallant (Oct 15, 2013)

****.. I'm waiting for my XSV, and expected the whole deal. Now I 'really' need to hack some sort of wiring and battery setup. I'm probably going to try an 8.4v li-on pack direct to usb-c "pigtail", without any of the crosstalk signals and hope for the best. I can't imagine the right voltage going to the right pins will fry it.. worst case it doesn't work and I have to try a power bank (which I'm having a hard time finding a lighter 10000mah bank that will do 5a output).


----------



## wayold (Nov 25, 2017)

tbgallant said:


> ****.. I'm waiting for my XSV, and expected the whole deal. Now I 'really' need to hack some sort of wiring and battery setup. I'm probably going to try an 8.4v li-on pack direct to usb-c "pigtail", without any of the crosstalk signals and hope for the best. I can't imagine the right voltage going to the right pins will fry it.. worst case it doesn't work and I have to try a power bank (which I'm having a hard time finding a lighter 10000mah bank that will do 5a output).


I hope I didn't mislead you by pointing out this deal. In any case, I'd be leery of home brew power sources, but you may be more knowledgeable in this area than I am. Probably the safest bet right now would be to get a Gloworm (G2,0) Powerpack from ActionLED - 30% off for Black Friday right now with code 22BFGW. While that isn't as cheap as the clearance deals we saw on batteries this past summer, it's the best deal going right now on a battery that's guaranteed to work. 

Alternatively I've seen some 15000-20000 mAh 45-65W PD power banks on sale for BF in the $35-50 range. These are probably bigger and heavier than the Gloworm Power packs, but have been reputed to work. Warning: I haven't tried them and can't be sure.


----------



## wayold (Nov 25, 2017)

Holiday sale from Gloworm. 40% off everything. Use code: *HAPPYHOLIDAYS*

PS. Even though ordered from the site in NZ, orders are fulfilled domestically. I bought some accessories from their site and the items showed up from their US distributor a few days later.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

wayold said:


> Holiday sale from Gloworm. 40% off everything. Use code: *HAPPYHOLIDAYS*


Thanks for the heads-up! 
Mole


----------



## Simplydown (Oct 17, 2020)

wayold said:


> Holiday sale from Gloworm. 40% off everything. Use code: *HAPPYHOLIDAYS*


 Thanks for posting this. Just ordered myself an X2 Adventure


----------

